# God bless her!!!



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

My sister should be in CS. She definitely understands the meaning and purpose of a bomb. Got home last night, there was a big box on the porch. Too big for the dsl modem I'm waiting on, and way too heavy. Tag on outside said something about alcohol being involved. On card, nothing but shipper addy. Must be a bomb. I let Ninja open it, since his skills would allow a safe escape for both of us!!

Inside were twelve bottles of beer. I have been busting my brain to figure out if this was a sneak attack from Virginia (George knows better than to start that up again). This morning, I had an e-mail from my older sister with the following:

_You've been given a Gift Membership to the Microbrewed Beer of the Month Club. Each month you will receive twelve, 12-oz. microbrewed beers showcasing four different beer styles [three bottles of each style]. And you'll learn how each beer is made, what to look for when you taste each beer, and much more by reading our accompanying monthly newsletter!

Your membership will begin in December and will continue for three months, shipping every other month. You should look for your shipments to arrive towards the end of each month.
_

What can I say. My sister has bombed me, and quite successfully, I might add. She knows I smoke cigars, and has heard me talk about bombs. For a blonde, maybe she isn't so dumb after all!!

On a funny note, I was on the cell phone telling my wife about package. She was at a drive-up window picking up some food, and mentioned to me that package was definitely a bomb of some sort. The person in the drive-up window was handing her the food when she told me that, and almost dropped her food on the ground as he turned white as a ghost :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> My sister should be in CS. She definitely understands the meaning and purpose of a bomb.


And her handle could be SvilleKidSister. 
What a great gift, Cliff. Enjoyment all year round. You'll have to share some of your reviews of the beers.

Have a Merry Christmas.
:al


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats too cool! Nice gift!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

That is really, really nice! Merry x-mas s'villekid!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Very cool Cliff. Lets us know how your beers go. I'm guessing that your wife had some explaining to do to the drive thru attendant :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Way cool. I live 3 miles from my sister and I think that is to close.  be glad you a got a good one and enjoy the gift. 


Stacey


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats awesome.

Being bombed by a sister. Definatley a new one. Enjoy the beer ! :al


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hope you get to try a local Cleveland beer. Great Lakes brewery makes the best beers I have ever tasted.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

My sister gave me wool pants. 

Can we trade sisters?

Awesome gift, you should be most thankful. Enjoy those beers!


----------

